# custom vector art



## gaseousclay (Nov 14, 2007)

anyone ever have custom vector art made up for a t-shirt design? i've been searching around for some good vector studios, artists & illustrators, 2 of which fell through the cracks. i've emailed another company to see if they can do something for me, so i'm hoping it works out.

anyone have any recommendations?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Have you looked at deviantART: where ART meets application! ?

Another excellent source of artists are the various contest sites. Just browse, once you see art you like, contact the artist directly for similar artwork.

Design By Humans T-shirts - New T-shirt designs everyday - Cool Tees Designer Shirts - T shirt Art Contest
Threadless T-Shirts - Designer Clothing Submissions - Tees, Tshirts and T shirts!
TeeFury T shirts - One new limited edition cool shirts every day!.
T-Shirts - One Day, One Artist, One Cool T Shirt - Vintage Tshirts.
Woot Shirt : One Shirt, No Shoes, No Service (SM)

There are ton others, these just come to mind now.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

What are you looking for exactly?


----------



## torodesigns (Jun 24, 2007)

Try rivalart.com they can do some neat stuff.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------

